# Input/Opinions Needed



## HD333 (May 12, 2010)

Basically a repost form a year ago for me.
Looking to get back into riding after a long layoff.  I plan on riding trails, and following the kids around on the road nothing crazy, but I used to get after it so I am sure I will  punish whatever bike I get at some point. I am 6 ft, 215-220.

Here is the deal:
Took my old bike (12 + year old rockhopper) to LBS, $300 plus to get it in riding shapeuke:, so now I am looking at new/used bikes. I would rather not drop a grand on a new bike at this point so I am focusing on used entry level hardtails in the 400 range.

I am looking at a Gary Fisher Tassajara, anyone have experiance with one?  Seems like a pretty entry level bike.  I am looking at one that is a few years old, Manitou front suspension, hayes discs, Deore components in the $400 dollar range.  400 sound about right?

Any feedback on that bike would be appreciated.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2010)

It sounds like you're on the right track.  I don't know anything about Gary Fishers, depending on how old it is, what condition it's in, and what components it has it may or may not be a good deal.


----------



## dmc (May 12, 2010)

Gary Fisher makes great bikes...  The Tassajara is a nice hard tail..   $1000+ new...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 12, 2010)

Whats wrong with your bike?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 12, 2010)

my giant warp ds1 (full susp/disc brakes) is 12yrs old and strong as an ox....heavy, yes, but i cant justify a new bike when this one is still in great shape and riding well....


----------



## HD333 (May 12, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Whats wrong with your bike?



Basically everything is wrong with it. I explained to them that I want to have the bike in perfect working order, could i have gotten a cheaper price, probably but i'd have to forgo something, I planned on giving up at the $200 mark with repairs.  I was thinking 100 bucks and done but that was not the case.

Frame is solid.  Needs 2 tires/tubes, rear rim needs some love, front derailer shifts when it wants to, brakes need attention/new cables.

Is there a market for a 12+ yr old broken down bike?  100 bucks maybe to offset my purchase? I may throw it up on craigslist and see what happens. 

Thanks for the input so far.  Checking out the Gary Fisher Friday.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 12, 2010)

Good decision to look for a new used bike.....check local mtb forums, ask LTB shop, one of the techs might have something....


----------



## gorgonzola (May 12, 2010)

disagree - unless its cherry i'd spend a few more $ and get a new one, check out giant or jamis dealers for best price point. that would just suck getting a new ride then having a shock seal or something go right away - not that it can't happen with new but alot less likely


----------



## HD333 (May 13, 2010)

The Gary Fisher fell through, sold for above what we settled on.  If I could have gotten there yesterday it was mine.  :angryam you craigslist.

The hunt is back on.

Anyone have any leads for me?  I am leaning towards used to save a few bucks, plus I can always justify component upgrades as things break.

19 inch hardtail, good shock, decent components, discs a plus. 400 range is what i am looking for.

HD


----------



## Rambo (May 13, 2010)

HD333 said:


> The Gary Fisher fell through, sold for above what we settled on.  If I could have gotten there yesterday it was mine.  :angryam you craigslist.
> 
> The hunt is back on.
> 
> ...


I am a novice with 4 old old used bikes I picked up used for really cheap.
I have 2 old cheap mountain bikes... one is a 19 inch frame and the other is a 21 inch frame. I am 6' 1" and the 19" seems to be too small. The 21 inch frame, seems like a much better fit.

*Whoops - Edit here: Was off on my frame sizes - I found the piece of paper where I had written down all my measurements of my 4 old bikes: The 2 mountain bikes I have are 17.25" and 19" frame sizes. So 19" may be fine for someone 6' tall.*


----------



## HD333 (May 21, 2010)

Looking at a new to me  19 inch Rockhopper Disc after work today.  Hoepfully I will be taking it on a ride tomorrow AM.


----------

